# Water Cooling for Intel Core i7-3930K



## thegreentimtam (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm currently looking into a Desktop computer with an Intel i7-3930K processor. I've heard different messages from different computer shops in terms of CPU cooling for this CPU. One shop has said that the processor needs to be cooled by a liquid cooling system in order to run to the best of its ability, whereas another has said that liquid cooling is only required when the processor is overclocked.

I'm not planning on overclocking the CPU, and so am not sure whether it is worth forking out the extra $100-ish on a computer that is already pushing the boundaries of the budget we have.

If you could help that would be much appreciated.


----------



## just a noob (Mar 20, 2012)

If you aren't going to overclock at all you might as well just get an air cooler


----------



## spirit (Mar 20, 2012)

+1, may as well just go air cooling if you don't want to overclock. Arctic Cooling and Cooler Master are two good brands to go for when choosing a cooler.


----------



## Mr.Moose (Mar 20, 2012)

just a noob said:


> If you aren't going to overclock at all you might as well just get an air cooler



+1 

If you're doing no overclocking at all, air cooling is more than enough for any situation with this CPU.


----------



## Ankur (Mar 21, 2012)

thegreentimtam said:


> I'm currently looking into a Desktop computer with an Intel i7-3930K processor. I've heard different messages from different computer shops in terms of CPU cooling for this CPU. One shop has said that the processor needs to be cooled by a liquid cooling system in order to run to the best of its ability, whereas another has said that liquid cooling is only required when the processor is overclocked.
> 
> I'm not planning on overclocking the CPU, and so am not sure whether it is worth forking out the extra $100-ish on a computer that is already pushing the boundaries of the budget we have.
> 
> If you could help that would be much appreciated.



Why are you forking out 600$ if you are not overclocking? A 2700k OCed will perform faster than it. Do you really need the 6 cores? If you are not OCing and don't need the 6 cores, then you can surely save 300$ by getting a worth it CPU.


----------



## FuryRosewood (Mar 22, 2012)

Reason I would be getting it is for the quad channel memory, I would like to have 32 gigs of ram at my disposal...that is my upgrade path once my finances settle down a little.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Mar 22, 2012)

FuryRosewood said:


> Reason I would be getting it is for the quad channel memory, I would like to have 32 gigs of ram at my disposal...that is my upgrade path once *my finances* settle down a little.



Whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa, hold on now, fianceSSSS


----------



## FuryRosewood (Mar 22, 2012)

I had to replace my exhaust system last month, that was 1600 dollars, paying rent this month...thats going to be 800ish with utilities....soon ill have things settled and can start saving money


----------



## prithive (Mar 28, 2012)

Intel is really stingy. They should provide the normal Intel heatsink. They sell very expensive without heatsink. They should responsible this issue. Not everyone is able to buy expensive cooler. ALL the 2011 LGA Socket CPU's comes without heatsink.


----------



## FuryRosewood (Mar 29, 2012)

socket 2011 is an enthusiast platform, where most of the people who use it are going for aftermarket cooling. their saving the end user money by not making them pay for a hsf they will simply not use. i do not see any problem with this whatsoever. may want to look at microcenter, if you are looking for the factory hsf for 2011...its about 30 bucks, however honestly for the money, you could get a cheap 212+ for less that probably would perform better for less...


----------



## Jake77 (Apr 16, 2012)

If you are not overclocking at all air cooled will do just fine.  I did try mine air cooled, mainly to see how well a Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. C works, and I am able to overclock some on this air cooler, but if I went above 4.3 or so I would need to switch to water, which I am planning to do real soon anyway.  My advice is to go with a good air cooler as this will be more cost effective, but if you have any doubt if you will overclock at a point in the future, just go with the water right of the bat.


----------

